# Trovoada com cheiro



## Iceberg (17 Out 2011 às 11:55)

Bom dia a todos.

No interessante  tópico dedicado a eventos históricos, foi abordada uma intensa trovoada que se abateu sobre a cidade do Porto em Agosto 1987.

Uma recordação que ainda perdura na minha mente até hoje (e pelos vistos de outros membros deste forum que presenciaram aquele momento) foi o intenso cheiro a «queimado» que ficou após a passagem daquela trovoada, e que já aqui foi descrito por outro membro como sendo o cheiro do ozono.

Em 24 anos já presenciei imensas trovoadas, tão ou mais intensas que aquela, mas nunca mais senti aquele forte cheiro como naquela noite, e que ainda hoje tenho bem presente.

Gostava que me explicassem a origem daquele fenómeno, em que consiste exactamente, e porque razão é tão raro, visto em 24 anos não ter voltado a sentir nada parecido. 

Que condições são necessárias para que se produza aquele efeito atmosférico ?


----------



## Zapiao (17 Out 2011 às 18:16)

Eram as arvores atingidas pelos raios a fumegar forte e feio


----------



## ciclonico (18 Out 2011 às 03:40)

Fui eu que indiquei o cheiro a ozono que essa recordada trovoada me fez sentir. Eis aqui a razão:

Na essência, o ozono (O3) não é nada mais do que oxigénio (O2), com um átomo de oxigénio a mais. Possui uma carga eléctrica delta negativa e uma carga eléctrica delta positiva. A molécula de ozono é muito instável e tem um tempo de vida curto. Portanto, transforma-se rapidamente na sua forma original: (O2), 
O relâmpago produz óxido de nitrogénio durante as trovoadas. Estes químicos podem reagir com outros - oxigénio – (O2), em presença da luz solar e produzir ozono (O3). Uma vez que os relâmpagos ocorrem durante trovoadas, eis a razão porque durante estas mais fortes (de maior voltagem) podemos sentir o cheiro do ozono. É também por este motivo que o ar numa floresta tem um cheiro fresco depois de uma trovoada.

No fundo, temos oxigénio (O2), que as descargas eléctricas, (mais luz solar) “redistribuem” os atómos, agrupando-os em 3  (O3),  formado, assim ozono de uma forma efémera.

Espero que te tire a dúvida Iceberg.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2011 às 15:36)

Interesante...
Nessa altura não me lembro de qualquer cheiro em particular.

Mas lembro-me de como começou o dia.
Fui até à praia e o panorama era de um céu carregado de nuvens escuras, ambiente "escaldante" de raios e mais raios e trovões. Regressamos a terras interiores, claro!
Ao longo do dia a chuva foi uma companheira quase constante mas com pouca atividade elétrica aqui no Vale do Sousa.
Mas eis que pela noite o espetáculo começa. O espetáculo de raios era brutal, medonho. Não me lembro de qualquer trovão, lembro-me sim dos raios e da luz a vaguear no céu.
Divino, espetacular, colossal. 
Inquestionavelmente tive o maior espetáculo luminoso da minha vida sem sair de casa. Mais de uma hora...lindo, lindo, lindo!


----------

